# Latest pic of 75% carpet 25% GTP



## Yasser (Aug 2, 2009)

This girl was hatched here last year and her colors are turning out great!
She sure has the response of a hungry GTP though! And at night, forget about getting near her!

Yasser
www.jagpondro.com


----------



## kenneally1 (Aug 2, 2009)

beautifull snake there Yasser !!!


----------



## euphorion (Aug 2, 2009)

interesting, but i still prefer a straight GTP...  i dont mind hybrids, but i'd never do it even if it were legal in aus. it is interesting to see what can be created though. wish i could keep ball pythons! mmmm piedbalds.


----------



## kupper (Aug 2, 2009)

i like it because its differant nice snake mate


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 2, 2009)

nice looking snake.. was it from a carpondro x carpet mateing?

donks


----------



## gman78 (Aug 2, 2009)

do they have the same problems as gtp?


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 2, 2009)

dont like it at all, leave them as they are!!!


----------



## Yasser (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep, it was from a female Carpondro bred to a Diamond X Coastal Jaguar Carpet. 

And Gman, what GTP problems do you speak of? 

Yasser


----------



## krefft (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Yasser, I just had a look on your Jagpondro site. Do you have any updated pics of Cobbler? He looks like the pick of them.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 2, 2009)

What about lemmon pepper, what a cracker!!!!!!

donks


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

looking good mate coming along nicely


----------



## Retic (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice Yasser, I agree that Cobbler is the pick.
I would also be interested to hear of these GTP problems.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great looking snakes. And I recon cobbler is the pick too


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 10, 2009)

sexy stuff there yesser


----------



## missllama (Aug 10, 2009)

i was wondering where u were hiding yasser, hadnt seen any heated threads about X's lately lol
it has a nice pattern i guess.


----------



## ravan (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to have one of those! sexy!


----------



## anntay (Aug 10, 2009)

love the colors what a sexy snake


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 11, 2009)

checked out jagpondro.com and hybridhaven.com too, whilst a couple of these x's look interesting as mentioned lemonpepper and cobbler look pretty cool, the majority of these carpet x chondros imo look disgusting, muddied patterns of yellow and brown hardly any look decent at all (no im not just a hater) and there are fools crossing burmese pythons with bloods etc etc i mean *** :shock:


----------



## Khagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Despite the name i think emo is my favourite one =p.


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Retic (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, once you get past that crazy name Emo is a beautiful looking snake.


----------



## Clitybangspython (Aug 11, 2009)

i think the problems that gman is talking about in gtps is prolapse i would like to know to yasser does that occur much if at all in carpondros and if so does it happen less the more the carpet dominates the gene %

Cheers


----------



## Retic (Aug 11, 2009)

Prolapse in GTP's is really pretty rare and is usually easily avoidable by not overfeeding, even then as I say it is rare.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks a lot like some coastal carpets I've seen.. Nothing special at all as far as I reckon


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 11, 2009)

Some of them look pretty amazing


----------



## Poggle (Aug 11, 2009)

i mainly like lemon pepper due to the fact of the distinct markings.. some of the others have a rather smudged affect... but other wise i thinks it great... keep up the good work


----------



## kupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Give it a year and the color change will kick in and it will be an awesome snake


----------



## kupper (Aug 11, 2009)

Lemon peppers color change is out of control


----------



## Jumala (Aug 11, 2009)

lemon pepper, cobbler and emo would be my pics. They are definately different. Would be interesting to see how big they get. Any idea? 6ft? 7ft? Was interesting to see the colour change in the mother - very dark.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

yasser why is the date so far backwards have you got any current photos ?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Aug 28, 2009)

Big fan Of Pennywise......the snake.......and the band to a lesser extent


----------



## No-two (Aug 28, 2009)

Emo is stunning, where do I sign up? :|


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 28, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> Big fan Of Pennywise......the snake.......and the band to a lesser extent


 
What about the clown?


----------

